# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Đại lý vé máy bay

## VERE24735

Dai ly ve may bay giá rẻ Hải Đăng là Đại lý vé máy bay  chính thức của các hãng hàng không nội địa và quốc tế tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.Chúng tôi với nhiều kinh nghiệp cam kết sẽ làm thỏa mãn bạn khi Quý khách mua vé máy bay tại phòng vé chúng tôi.Đặc biệt với hệ thống giữ chỗ phiên bản duy nhất. Bay247.vn hy vọng sẽ mang lại cho Bạn những trải nghiệm thích thú.Hãy thử một lần nhấp chuột www.bay247.vn . Bạn sẽ thấy công việc mua vé máy bay chưa khi nào đơn giản đến thế *Bay247.vn - Kết nối mọi đường bay**THỦ TỤC ĐI MÁY BAY TRONG NƯỚC*(Quý khách bắt buộc phải có một trong các loại giấy tờ sau để làm thủ tục check in lên máy bay)Với Khách hàng không có quốc tịch Việt Nam:- Hộ chiếu hoặc giấy thông hànhTrường hợp hành khách có quốc tịch Việt Nam phải có một trong các loại giấy tờ sau:- Hộ chiếu- Giấy chứng minh nhân dân (còn hiệu lực - Không quá 15 năm kể từ ngày cấp)- Giấy chứng minh, chứng nhận của các lực lượng vũ trang- Thẻ đại biểu Quốc hội việt nam.- Thẻ Đảng viên đảng cộng sản Việt Nam.- Thẻ nhà báo- Giấy phép lái xe ôtô, môtô còn thời hạn.- Thẻ kiểm soát an ninh hàng không Việt nam- Thẻ nhận dạng của các hãng hàng không Việt Nam.Trường hợp hành khách là trẻ em khi check in đi máy bay trên các chuyến bay trong nước bắt buộc phải tuân theo quy định sau:- Đối với trẻ em dưới 14tuổi phải có giấy khai sinh- Trường hợp trẻ em dưới một tháng tuổi chưa có giấy khai sinh thì phải có giấy chứng sinh- Đối với trẻ em được các tổ chức xã hội đưa về nuôi dưỡng phải có giấy xác nhận của tổ chức xã hội đócác loại giấy tờ của hành khách sử dụng khi đi máy bay cần những điều kiện sau:- Còn giá trị sử dụng- Có ảnh đóng dấu giáp lai, trừ giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng sinh của trẻ em- Giấy xác nhận có giá trị sử dụng trong thời gian 6 tháng kể từ ngày xác nhận.- Đối với trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi đi máy bay một mình trên các chuyến bay nội địa, ngoài giấy tờ theo quy định còn phải có giấy cam kết của người đại diện theo pháp luật, phải đăng ký trước và được sự chấp thuận của hàng không.LƯU Ý:Thời gian kết thúc làm thủ tục lên máy bay là 30 phút trước khi chuyến bay khởi hành. Tuy nhiên để không bị trễ chuyến bay của mình. bay247.vn đề nghị Quý khách nên có mặt tại sân tối thiểu trước 90 phút so với thời gian khởi hành ghi trên vé máy bay để làm thủ tục check in .*ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY  247 - CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH  MỘT CHUYẾN BAY TỐT ĐẸP!ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY 247#260 Ung Văn Kiêm, P 25, Q Bình Thạnh, Tp. HCMTel: 08.3512 3392, 090 232 0303,  091 345 2121, 098 636 9933www.bay247.vn*

----------

